# It better to pull a all night



## corvette (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey all smoker,
   I have learn it better to pull an all night than an all day, for one things the meat is warm and ready to serve by noon the next day and taste the best and two there no one to tell you how the cooking going, then you on your own cause every one else is sleeping that mean TV, computer, all snack your. so that mean no one nagging you.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 12, 2006)

The first all-nighter I pulled my wife kept asking "When are you coming to bed?" She was under the impression that I would go to bed and get up every now and again to check on things.  She finally got the idea of what an "All-nighter" is when I told her to imagine that I was back on the Mid to 8 shift (though I did manage to get in a few cat naps.


----------



## corvette (Feb 12, 2006)

Earl,
  Not every all nighter I do pull is that easy since now I'm doing about 2 a week to keep up the meats for the concession business that would be doing about 300 lb of meat a week and then when cold weather kick in the business down a little, so we do close down during cold winter. so now we'er waiting for spring to get here. My wife still don't see how I'm able to pull this, like I said if it something you love doing go for it.
                                      vette


----------

